# Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners-UPDATE MAY.31.2010



## Crazy Kian

Now that the weather is getting nice out and it seems as though there are new members on this forum, I was just curious if you would like to meet up some time to have the dogs go for a run.

Myself, treetops and Lisa get together every so often. Some of the places we have been to are the Forks of the Credit Conservation area and one of the York Region forests in Aurora..... both of them are heaven for the dogs.

Let us know who would be interested and when. We usually get together saturdays or sundays in the morning.
If you can think of any other place, please feel free to post up your suggestion.

Hope to see you around.


----------



## Kimm992

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

We get our puppy in end of July - once she's got all her shots I would love to meet up with other's in the area!


----------



## Vespasia

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

I don't have a place recommendation, but I want to express my interest in meeting up! Hally and I live in North York and don't know any other Vizsla's...I can imagine it would be a blast to see a pack in action!


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Count Mischa and myself in! 

I've never been to any of the forests in Aurora. Would be curious to check it out.


----------



## Lisa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

This is great. I didn't know we had so many GTA members on the board. You can count Catan in.

...unless Catan has to have surgery or be re-stricted to his crate. We are going to have the x-rays done to figure out what is going on with his leg. Just have to work out the timing...and the money.

In the mean time we have pain killers for forest romps. So we're in.

Kimm992-Where are you gettin your puppy from?


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Are the meds for you or Catan ;D
Glad to know he can still come out to play.... Kian misses getting body checked by his big buddy.


----------



## Kimm992

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*



Lisa said:


> Kimm992-Where are you gettin your puppy from?


From Ray Rowan (Bonneterre Kennel)!


----------



## rchadwick

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Hi there. I am new to the forum - just registered and saw your "Toronto" post. I live in Brampton and have a 9 month old V girl. I've been researching the best age to get her spayed. I saw one discussion regarding the topic, but it was a couple of years old. Any advice for me?

I would also love to get together with other V owners.


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Very cool - count Rio and I in!

Is this right ... do I count 7 Vizsla's possibly getting together for a GTA V Meet-Up 

Kian 
Mischa
Hally
Luna
Rio
Catan
and a 9 month girl from Brampton


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Here are the directions for Sunday's meet-up in Aurora at 1:00pm

*The Hall tract-*

Hwy 404 North to Aurora Rd. exit
East on Aurora Rd. to McCowan
North to 15681 McCowan on the right side there is a york region white sign and a parking lot
Once on McCowan, there will be a salvage yard on your right, it comes up pretty quick - the parking lot is just after it.

http://yorkexplorer.york.ca/yorkexplorer/pdf/Trail40.pdf

*Map and pics of the Hall tract*

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=445752

*The forecast*

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0029


----------



## kathleenleff

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

You guys have a great time and post some pictures please. I'm jealous, wish there were some V's in the Dallas area.


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

That was a really cool meet guys!

Mischa slept most of the drive home, but she's wide awake now...lol I'm sure it'll be a nice quiet night though. 

Can't wait to see all the pics. ;D

-Dennis


----------



## Luna

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

although it called for thunderstorms, we ended up with the perfect weather, and the dogs had an absolute blast! they ranged from 3 months to 1.5 years and got along terrifically...oh and the humans had a pretty good time too 

here are some pictures. i apologize in advance - the only pic with all 5 of them was of their behinds & out of focus. anyway, here are some highlights:

Luna & Cedar









Rio, the oldest of the bunch at 1.5 years









Mischa, the youngest at 3 months (and most energetic...she was still ready to play after 2 hours of romping)









From L to R: Cedar, Luna, Kian and Mischa









Luna and Mischa









Kian (who didn't just eat the horse poo like the rest of them - no - he had to roll in it)









...and last but not least, Luna and Mischa wrestling!









thanks for a great time everyone - enjoy your peaceful evenings & can't wait to do it again!


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Great dogs, great weather, great conversation, great time!

Can't wait to do it again!

Rio is knocked out cold


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Hey Guys,

We had a really amazing time today!! Mischa passed out in her crate on the way home and I think she peed in her sleep from all that water she was lapping up! Oh puppydom... Anyway, we gave her a nice bath when we got home (how was Kian's??? Lol) and she is knocked out again. 










Thanks for posting the pics so quickly. Can't wait to do it again!

-Janice


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

awwwww they look so peaceful when they sleep.


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Hello all, 
Yes, today was a good day....even if Kian decided to roll around in horse poop :
It was a pleasure meeting all of you, cannot wait to get together for the next one. Hopefully with more dogs.
Mischa was the star of the day though, she got stepped on, put on her back a dozen times and tried to keep up with the big kids....she was a trooper. She'll probably sleep til Tuesday ;D

Here are the few pics that my camera actually took, something was not working right with my camera for some reason.

Once I get the videos edited I will post them up too, but that will not be for a while.




























Luna gets Mischa










Mischa pins Luna



















Rio in the lead, Kian, following his big buddy, Cedar and Luna not too far behind....Mischa, in the line of fire. 










Hey guys and gals, wait for me!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Looks like you guys had a great time. Can't believe Catan and I missed the fun. Hopefully we'll be good for the next one.


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Mischa's still sleeping guys... Should I be concerned???











Oops! Woke her up...


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Just a heads up to other Toronto and GTA V owners.
We are meeting up this weekend again.

Date: Sunday May 16
Time: 10:30 am
Where: Hall Tract - York Region Conservation 

Directions - 

The Hall tract-

Hwy 404 North to Aurora Rd. exit
East on Aurora Rd. to McCowan
North to 15681 McCowan on the right side there is a york region white sign and a parking lot
Once on McCowan, there will be a salvage yard on your right, it comes up pretty quick - the parking lot is just after it.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Count us in - looking forward to another fun afternoon with those crazy red dogs


----------



## Lisa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Catan is really missing his red buddies so we'll be there.


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

I'm happy that out V Meet-Up keeps growing ... I counted 6 + 1 at the swimming hole.

Crazy Kian - thanks for hooking us up with great weather 2 Meet-Ups in a row ... the pressure is on for the hat trick 

Another great day - thanks everyone.


----------



## Lisa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

I can't view Treetops pictures. I can see the others in the thread but not these. Is there something I need to do different?


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Again, it was a really great time. Thanks again Crazy Kian for organizing it. I hope we can get another one for this long weekend? 

Also, thanks for uploading photos Treetops. I love the one with Mischa and Rio. He looks like the gentle giant with his head dipped low to Mischa. lol.

Lisa, I wish I knew how to help. I can see the photos just fine, and Catan's looking quite handsome! If you still can't see the photos send me a PM and I can try saving/reposting the message to you in a private message.


----------



## Islander

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Great Photos and looks like all had a great time! Sure wish Canada wasn't so far away from Southwest Florida Ziva would love to romp with all those great lookin' V's!!


----------



## Vespasia

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Looks like everyone had lots of fun! Count Hally and myself in for the next one!


----------



## rice8702

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*



kathleenleff said:


> You guys have a great time and post some pictures please. I'm jealous, wish there were some V's in the Dallas area.


I am here in the Dallas area also. Lets get the dogs together sometime.


----------



## Lisa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Thanks everyone for helping with the pictures. Crazy Kian e-mail them to me so I know have them.

Treetops - did you know that King Catan was Catan's full name or did you just add that?


----------



## doglover

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

I am so jealous! I wish I lived by you guys.


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Hey Lisa - I didn't know that  

He truly is a King - fitting


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners-UPDATE May.31.2010*

Just a heads up to other Toronto and GTA V owners.
We are meeting up this weekend again.

Date: *Sunday June 6*
Time: *9:30 a.m.*
Where: *Forks of the Credit Provincial Park*
Directions: *About 24 kilometres northwest of Brampton, between
Brimstone and Cataract. Take Charleston Sideroad from Caledon, then go south on McLaren Road.*

http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/fork.html


Hope you can make it.


----------



## Mischa

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners-UPDATE May.31.2010*



Crazy said:


> Just a heads up to other Toronto and GTA V owners.
> We are meeting up this weekend again.
> 
> Date: *Sunday June 6*
> Time: *9:30 a.m.*
> Where: *Forks of the Credit Provincial Park*
> Directions: *About 24 kilometres northwest of Brampton, between
> Brimstone and Cataract. Take Charleston Sideroad from Caledon, then go south on McLaren Road.*
> 
> http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/fork.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can make it.



Janice and I are in, just wondering if you could be a bit more specific with where we're meeting. I'm familiar with forks of the credit rd, but looking at google maps, we'll be quite a bit north of there, correct?

Is there a parking lot or trail head we'll be meeting at?


-Dennis


----------



## treetops1974

Hey Dennis - we'll meet in the Forks of the Credit Provincial Park - parking lot, off McLaren Rd - it's real simple to get to.

The easiest way to the park entrance is:

-travel north on Hwy 10 (Hurontario) from Brampton into Caledon
-make a left onto Forks of the Credit Rd
-make a right onto McLaren Rd (if you pass under a very high railway - you've missed it)
-make a left into the park

Directions below:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=forks+...wfWbDQ&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&ved=0CAwQ_AU

Note on dog hikes in the GTA:

Check out this link to a dog group that hikes in parks in and around the GTA (one of their hikes was at the Forks) - they've blazed some trails at parks I've wanted to visit - maybe we can borrow their itinerary for future V Meet-Ups?

http://www.dogpaddlingadventures.com/trip_spring.html


----------



## Crazy Kian

thanks treetops, sorry for the lack of info. :-[


----------



## treetops1974

Looks like the roster is set for Sunday ... anyone else in?

*So far we have:* 

Rio
Kian
Mischa
Luna
Barron

*We will miss:* :'(

Catan - enjoy the tournament
Cedar - enjoy the show or cottage

*MIA:*

Hally - where you at?

The forecast looks a bit dodgy http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0103 ... we will be there rain or shine ;D


----------



## Vespasia

Sorry! Hally and I are a "maybe". My sister-in-law is in town this weekend and I might have to spent Sunday sightseeing with her. If I can get out of it, I'll be there. Don't wait for me though....if I can come, I'll arrive early.


----------



## treetops1974

Hey Vespasia - I betcha that your sis-in-law has never been to the Forks of the Credit with 1/2 a dozen crazy red dogs? Bring her along ;D


----------



## treetops1974

Hey everyone,

The weather is cold and rainy here. My thoughts are to postpone todays meet-up. Some of the trails are at the Forks are steep-dirt trails which could also make them unsafe with the rain that fell throughout the night.


----------



## Luna

we had a great time, even though we didn't get out of the city this time around.

shall we try for Forks this coming Sunday (the 13th) instead? Luna was telling me earlier today that she would thoroughly enjoy that.

ps. Luna also hopes that Mischa got over being bullied a little and is back to her usual confident self 

let me know what you guys think!

Kata


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

We should be able to make it this coming sunday. 
So far the weather looks good .....so far


----------



## Vespasia

Hally and I would be in this Sunday too...the sister in law has gone home!!


----------



## treetops1974

Sunday could work for Rio and I.

I was up at the Forks last Friday - and the bugs were bad in some spots - make sure you walk with your repellent.


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Show of hands.... who can make it this sunday @ 9:30.
Looks like the weather will cooperate this time. ;D


----------



## Vespasia

My hand is up....we'll be there


----------



## Mischa

I'll be at a friend's cottage but Dennis might go. I'll let him know about this Sunday.

P.S. Mischa recovered just fine and says she misses her buddy Luna.

P.P.S. We upgraded Mischa to her big girl crate last night. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## treetops1974

Rio and I are (sadly) giving our first regrets for Sunday.

However, Crazy Kian has turned me onto Woofstock that will be going down this weekend. I'm looking to head down and poke around the event early/mid Saturday afternoon with Rio.

check it out http://www.woofstock.ca/

Hey Dennis - sorry to hear you weren't invited to the cottage - you and Mischa are always welcome to hang with us in B-Town when you've been excluded ;D


----------



## Mischa

treetops1974 said:


> Hey Dennis - sorry to hear you weren't invited to the cottage - you and Mischa are always welcome to hang with us in B-Town when you've been excluded ;D


Thanks man, she muttered something about me smelling worse than the dog on her way out the door... hahahaha



And hey everyone, 

Remember when I almost killed all of our dogs via the bayview extension?
Well, I continued on that path today, and it turns out we were 1 minute away from a most epic off leash path that heads back north-west to Yonge/St. Clair. I couldn't believe it when I saw the off-leash sign  This trail is a lot more secluded and wild than the one we walked down with a nice creek that follows most of the trail. 
And since I know the area now, I can tell you guys when it's time to get them back on leash before we get to Bayview, and again to cross Mt. Pleasant.

It was a great walk. ~2.5 hours from our place.
I have to share this find with more Vizslas!


Hopefully see some of you guys at the forks on sunday, but since Janice is gone for the weekend, I plan on being out very very late tomorrow night, so not sure if I'll be up for much more than letting Mischa out to pee at 9am...we'll see though. I'm notorious for sleeping very little.


----------



## Mercutio

Sounds like a fantastic walk - secluded, off-leash, wild - surely vizsla heaven?

You realise all you GTA people (took me a while to work out what that stood for... blonde moment... :) are making the rest of us quite jealous with this thread? 

I have to share most of my walks with mountain-bikers who pop up out of the trees at odd moments and scare the life out of me!


----------



## Mischa

Hey, it was a girl's weekend at the cottage. I don't think Dennis would have appreciated the Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Sex and the City marathons all weekend. 

How did Woofstock go? A friend of mine brought us back a nice grab bag that included a frisbee. I'm curious to see how Mischa will take it.

I think we should have a vizsla forum meet one day, Merc. Have everyone fly down to Toronto with their Vs and we could spend each day going to the different locations in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area - but you figured that out!). Just a thought... 

-Janice


----------



## Dubyajay

Mercutio said:


> Sounds like a fantastic walk - secluded, off-leash, wild - surely vizsla heaven?
> 
> *You realise all you GTA people (took me a while to work out what that stood for... blonde moment... :) are making the rest of us quite jealous with this thread? *
> 
> I have to share most of my walks with mountain-bikers who pop up out of the trees at odd moments and scare the life out of me!


Tell me about it

3 hours away is close enough to make me/Charlie jealous, yet too far to drive for a walk! ;D


----------



## treetops1974

I read *Dubyajay's * comment and wanted to throw this idea out there ...

If any forum members live 2.5 - 4 hours away ... perhaps we could split the difference (in travel time) and have a meet-up 1.5 - 2 hours away from Toronto / the Greater Toronto Area?

*Any thoughts?*

*Where abouts are forum members from ... say within a 4 hour drive to Toronto?*

As long as there's a Timmy's or Starbuck between Toronto/GTA and the meet-up destination ... Rio and I are down for a road trip


----------



## Mercutio

Yeah........ I'm a 16-hour flight away from Toronto so I might drop out of the conversation about now 

Still jealous though!


----------



## Mischa

Mercutio said:


> Yeah........ I'm a 16-hour flight away from Toronto so I might drop out of the conversation about now
> 
> Still jealous though!


Lol. Wish you could join us Mercutio!

Hey GTA V Owners, how do you all feel about an early Sunday morning (since it's Father's Day) or Saturday meet at Forks of the Credit?

I'd also be willing to meet the forum members who are 2.5 - 4 hours away half way, but we won't be able to make it this Sunday (June 20th) as we're having an early Father's Day dinner.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Cannot make it this sunday, sorry.


----------



## treetops1974

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners-UPDATE OCT 2 2010*

Great romp in the forest today for the GTA Meet-Up Group.

Today's walk counted 8 V's ... some old faces, and few new ones.

Looking fwd to some pics.

it was great seeing ...

Mischa
Kian
Rio
Sarah
Drushka
Anya
Hally
Baron

We missed ...

Luna
Koda
Cedar
Catan - get better buddy!

Our group is growing ... the more the merrier!


----------



## Moose

Hi everyone,

let us know about your next -forest walk, we'll be there! We ran into Crazy Kian and Mischa as we were leaving with Moose, from our own walk in the forest. [ they let us know about this forum  ]

Always great meeting other Vizslas and their owners, especially for a great forest walk! We'll bring two handsome devils with us- Moose, and Nimrod


----------



## Mischa

Hey Moose! Welcome to the forum. If you want to PM myself or Kian or Rio your email address we can let you know when the next meet is. Hopefully there's a day free for everyone this thanksgiving long weekend.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Hi Moose.... I see you found us.
Send me you email address and I can add you to the list.


----------



## Hunter

Hi.
I just joined your group and have a male Vizsla named Hunter.
I would like to join your group for a walk at the Eldred
King forest. Please let me know if you guys are walking there this weekend.

Thanks,
Farshad 

Farshad


----------



## Mischa

Hey Farshad,

Send a PM to Crazy Kian with your email address and he'll add you to the list.


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners-UPDATED OCTOBER 12, 2010*

Okay, we had a get together a few weekends back and this is what everybody missed.
Thank you to Jessticulate for taking some great pictures.

Star of the day goes to little Anya.... trooper at only 12 weeks I believe, she kept up with them all.
It was great seeing you all again. Now if we could only get the other few that were missing it would be an even bigger group.

Oh and before I forget, the dogs that came out are.
Anya, Drushka, Sarah, Rio, Kian, Mischa, Baron and Hally

Now for a few pictures...too many to share, sorry.

The Gang...




























































































These next two are my favourites of them all...

Anya and Drushka










Anya and her ears


----------



## treetops1974

Jess THANK YOU for being the V paparazzi for the day - great pics!

I can't believe there is actually a pic with all 8 of them - what a great day that was.


----------



## Moose

oh my god those are awesome! Looks like they had a BLAST! and that little pup Anya is so precious, can't wait to meet them all this weekend(?) ! 

Also wondering- how much hiking is involved for the owners, wondering if our kidlets will be able to join in the fun, they love watching the dogs [and they love to walk but are young]


----------



## Mercutio

That looks like an insane amount of fun! ;D. Thanks for sharing the photos with the rest of us


----------



## Jessticulate

CrazyKian, thank you for posting the photos and the shout-out to Anya, LOL! 

For me, Drushka was the stand-out as both the oldest dog, as well as (according to my parents) least socially inclined. I think she has had so more fun since getting "little sister" Anya, and I was delighted to see how engaged and playful she was with the other dogs, too! What a fun day; I don't know when else in life I have laughed that much!

Looking forward to the next meetup,
Jess


----------



## Lisa

King Catan is so missing these Vizsla walks. I'm very tempted to bring him out for the next one. He's absolutely impossible in the house these days. It's been so long since he got to run. His shoulder surgery is scheduled for Nov. 5th. I'm not sure how long his recovery time will be.
I'm seriously thinking of letting him run before the surgery (with some pain meds) just for a bit. He's so sad all the time. Of course he might be a bit too wild for the other V's since he hasn't got to run lately.


----------



## maple

These are great pics, all the dogs are stunning!! I'm so jealous of this Vizsla group you guys have in the GTA. Next time I'm in Toronto with Maple we'll have to come join you!

Anyone in Ottawa who goes to Conroy or Bruce pit who wants to have a dog walk let me know!


----------



## Moose

hey everyone...is there a walk coming up? We're missing some GREAT forest walk weather- we went out to a forest off Kennedy with our pup last weekend....lost his leash, and my husband managed to get us ALL lost ...... but regardless,it was a good time! Anyone up for a woods romp this Sat morning?


----------



## Blaze

You GTA V Crew people are so lucky!! I am completely jealous! I think there are 3 V's in total in Newfoundland. I have never even seen another V except for my own! When I have my forest runs with Blaze it is heaven. It would be so much fun to see him run and play with a group of other V's!! The pics are fantastic.


----------



## Moose

we are going to the forest tomorrow morning, around 10:30am if anyone wants to join. Send me a pm.


----------



## treetops1974

*Upcoming Toronto and GTA V Meet-Up this Sunday*

For those Toronto and GTA V owners not on Crazy Kian's distribution list here are the details for this weekend's Meet-Up ... and if you're not on his list just send him or myself a PM with your e-mail address:

*Where:* Hall Tract - York Regional Forest (Aurora)
*When:* Sunday January 9th @ 10:00am in parking lot

*Directions: *  
Hwy 404 North to Aurora Rd. exit.
East on Aurora Rd. to McCowan Rd. (amber flashing light above intersection)
North on McCowan Rd. for about 2 km's, parking lot is on the right (east side) just after the metal yard.

We are looking to break our record of 9 Vizsla's for an outing ... here's the committed so far:

1. Kian
2. Rio
3. Sarah (the V)
4. Mischa
5. Drushka
6. Anya
7. Moose


----------



## Petro

don't have a V yet but might bring the kids out for a nice walk anyway


----------



## Kobi

Your outings look like so much fun! I am jealous! I wish Kobi had another V to play with!


----------



## SandraDee

We are goping out of town, otherwise we would be there. Scout just got his last round of shots so I'm all for getting out with him and getting him socialized. My Dad takes his V for walks there all the time.


----------



## treetops1974

*Post for those in the GTA area who were planning on joining us @ The Forks of the Credit on Sunday January 23rd.*[/color]

Hello all,

Looking for a second, third, or fourth opinion or thought on Sunday. 
The weather reports are calling for the coldest weekend of the season. Sunday's temp is going to to be -21 (without the wind chill) with snow sqwals starting tonight for north of the GTA. I'm thinking of postponing the walk for another time or relocating the V meet-up to Doggie Central (Dog's Park on Lenworth Drive in Mississauga) for their open (indoor) play session from 12:30p - 2:00p.

For those of you who've never been to Doggie Central ... check out http://www.doggiecentral.ca/ We've been taking Rio there during cold stretches in the winter since he was a pup.
There is a fee (last year it was around $10) and an online application that must be submitted before your first vist http://www.doggiecentral.ca/services/play-sessions/paperwork

Any thoughts?


----------



## treetops1974

*CANCELLED - SUNDAY JANUARY 23rd Meet-Up*[/color]

Hello all - just got a few quick responses from folks saying that the cold weather will have them staying home and taking the dogs on a quick run locally - can't argue with that logic.

So I will cancel tomorrow's walk as the inclement weather may be a concern for driving as well.

Again - thanks for the quick feedback and we'll attempt this again when the weather is a bit better.

What ever you do tomorrow - be safe and stay warm.


----------



## Crazy Kian

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners-UPDATE FEBRUARY 17.2011*

Hi everyone.
A small group of us are meeting up this weekend, here are the details below.
The more the merrier of course.
See you all there.

*Where: Hall Tract - York Regional Forest (Aurora)
When: Saturday February 20th @ 10:00am in the parking lot

Directions: 
Hwy 404 North to Aurora Rd. exit.
East on Aurora Rd. to McCowan Rd. (amber flashing light above intersection)
North on McCowan Rd. for about 2 km's, parking lot is on the right (east side) just after the metal yard.*[/color]


----------



## wweary

Col Sam Smith Park at the bottom of Kipling is great venue so long as By-laws guys and beavers aren't about


----------



## Macaroni

*Re: Toronto and GTA Vizlas and your owners*

Hey guys, 

Sorry to bring up a real old post....but curious if there's been any discussion on another GTA V meet up. Doesn't seem to have been one in a while, but I'd love to get Mac out on one of these sometime. If there's any interest would love to do one.

Cheers


----------



## Mischa

The next few weekends are really busy for us. It's tough to commit to a date now, but our lives usually revolve around Mischas excersize... ;D
So, we'll be up for a big forest run in a few weeks.


----------



## bpdascot

I would like to join your group for a romp with my 11 month old female


----------



## bpdascot

I saw the pictures of your get together how can I get involved for the next one


----------



## bpdascot

i would love to join in my email is [email protected]


----------

